# John Prescott



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Bulimic.

YEah, ok.

I thought you had to be sick after you'd eaten a big meal.Obviously he was forgetting.

He was quoted in his newly released memoirs(Which he obviously wrote between pie sandwiches) as saying that he could eat his way through the entire menu at his favourite chinese.

Who wouldn't be fucking sick?

John Prescott, your a fat cnut because you have pie retention, not bulimia.

This is a desperate attempt to up sales of his memoires.
I'd be more interested in knowing if he'd have hit that guy if he hadn't have had a security detail with him.

Bulimic










Fat pie eating fist slinging politician.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would sooner read the Koran in Arabic than read about that fat twat :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> I would sooner read the Koran in Arabic than read about that fat twat :-*


How was you read then?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Good thread!

What a complete pile of shit "I've got an eating disorder" oh and did I mention my new book?

Fucking fat cock sucking piece of shit using something like that to promote his fucking book that will probably be a boring pile of steaming horse shit!!
I think I've made my feelings clear haven't I?

What a cnut!

Unless ofcourse it is true, in which case:

Fair plays to him for being so honest and chosing a time like the release of his new book to raise the profile of such a sad disorder. :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you really surprised that a politician would sink so low as to use a serious eating disorder to make a few quid?

I aint :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Are you really surprised that a politician would sink so low as to use a serious eating disorder to make a few quid?
> 
> I aint :lol:


When was he a politician?
Just a fat fucker in a suit.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

One of the few to have a "proper" job before becoming elected :idea:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Are you really surprised that a politician would sink so low as to use a serious eating disorder to make a few quid?
> 
> I aint :lol:


True


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> One of the few to have a "proper" job before becoming elected :idea:


Pie taster doesnt count.

lets be honest,he was a shit politician.
Even failed as a human being on many counts.

Worse still, i was paying towards his fucking wages.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe he is just permanently hungry?

What a f**king twatter.

Makes me sick to the stomach, it really does. [smiley=sick2.gif] :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice to see "Brave Mr Prescott" all over the news again today.

Spose theres a certain amount of bravery in admitting your addicted to pies. :roll:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

For someone with Bulimia he hides his condition well - under 20 stone of useless fat if I'm not mistaken. Twat!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I,ve just been reading this thread................

And.......................

There's a strong suspicion........

You Guys.............

Don,t like that.............

Fat... pie eating... useless... wife-cheating... two jag owning...ugly....

Grotesque... expense-fiddling... horrible....... TWAT!!!

GUESS WHAT???

I,m not keen on him either!!

:wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

y3putt said:


> I,ve just been reading this thread................
> 
> And.......................
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome onboard!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

He has also been diagnosed with the flesh eating disease. Doctors have given him 40 years to live! :wink:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

the stig said:


> He has also been diagnosed with the flesh eating disease. Doctors have given him 40 years to live! :wink:


More like 60 years with his bulk. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

He,s also been diagnosed with.............

I,m a Fat Twat disease and drive two jags!!!

God I f**cking hate him......

I bet he,s even got Bad Breath!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

the stig said:


> He has also been diagnosed with the flesh eating disease. Doctors have given him 40 years to live! :wink:


ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

[ no quotes as could not choose which one I liked best they are all great]

anyways . . . . .what "everyone said" about the fat twat

darling do I look bulemic in this -


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

don't forget he vomited up Â£14,000 per year of OUR money, he should pay it all back for inappropriate use of public funds, plus how much strain did it put on the sewer system :?: :!:

attention seeking twat just trying to get more money into his already fat wad :evil:


----------

